# Marines vs Caliente Carnitas



## bauchjw (Feb 11, 2016)

I joined this Forum last fall to get advice on how to smoke a bunch of meat for my unit using my old horizontal offset. Since that post I have gained a wonderful amount of knowledge from the people here, purchased a bunch of new toys, and started to recruit new smoke fanatics here at the unit. It's time for me to do another smoke for the guys. This time I'm doing 5 pork butts for carnitas.













Prep.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 11, 2016






Prep. . . I recruited help this time!













Staged.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 11, 2016






All rubbed down for Carnitas flavored bark and ready for the MES! 













Equipment staged.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 11, 2016






I'm smoking today in the MES, then pulling tonight, reheat in offset tomorrow morning while the beans go into the MES.













Into Smoker.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 11, 2016





50 pounds into the smoker!













Peek 6 hrs in.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 11, 2016






Quick peek 6 hours in.

I started at 0800, it is now 2130 and 4 butts are at 190ish IT. Another has been stalled at 160 for 3 hours. It may be a long night.

Feeding goes tomorrow. . . I know its not fair to those that observe no meat this day, but as one good catholic said today "save it till 1 minute past midnight!"


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

Wait a min. yesterday was Ash Wednesday! LOL.. being brought up in a predominately Catholic area, we even have parrishes instead of counties, I loved the school meals. All year every Friday we got seafood without fail, but lent, we got seafood everyday!

I thought those Catholics had all the best ideas like the seafood thingie! LOL

You have definately become a smoker, and just look at those toys! 

I know they will apprecaite the grub, its great that some others have surfaced to join in the smoking.

Do you know one of the Marine cooks? I am looking for a recipe and it was a Navy one. Seriously they have some outstanding recipes if you can ever find a chief who will open his card indez and share. One the boat we had the most perfect hamburger buns ever made. not to sweet, not to bland, not to heavy nor light. They were prefect hamburger buns. If you ever get a Marine night baker to share, let me know!

Ok, thats my begging for the day. I am watching for the food frenzy!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Wait a min. yesterday was Ash Wednesday! LOL.. being brought up in a predominately Catholic area, we even have parrishes instead of counties, I loved the school meals. All year every Friday we got seafood without fail, but lent, we got seafood everyday!
> 
> I thought those Catholics had all the best ideas like the seafood thingie! LOL
> 
> ...


HaHa! Yes Sir, we didn't plan the timing very well. We toyed with the idea of doing fish too when we realized the conflict, but up in the desert there is not a lot of good seafood options!

Do you remember my run at this last year? I almost ruined the pork with vinegar from the finishing sauce and you saved me with the advice to add Honey!

I'm sorry I don't know any Marine cooks, there is not a lot of them left. Cooking is mostly contracted at base chow halls now and the Marines are called "Food Service Marines" They mostly manage contractors or "cook" when we are in the field by heating up big trays of processed food we fondly call "Hot Wets". I haven't been on a ship since 2004 and the Navy guys are good cooks! There are still a few of the old school guys hanging around I come across from time to time and I will be sure to check into it for you! Its the least I can do for all of you help!

Its midnight and 3 of the butts are stalled at 180 IT. 16 hours and still going . . .


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Its midnight and 3 of the butts are stalled at 180 IT. 16 hours and still going . . .


That's OK, cause not only did you know it was coming, but you planned for it!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> That's OK, cause not only did you know it was coming, but you planned for it!


Yes, but I was holding out hope that I would get some sleep!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Yes, but I was holding out hope that I would get some sleep!


So who's got the security watch? OR get you a remote thermometer! LOL... too kewl you could paint the sending and recieving units camo....LOL Wow, you should paint that smoker camo and put a globe and anchor on the sides......

If it don't work paint, and if it does work don't </insert your own adverb here> with it.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL! I sent the duty home because I figured I'd be sleeping in the office. So. . . its my watch!

I was just talking to a guy here who does metal work about fixing up my horizontal offset. Its been great to me and is really well made and solid, but has been outside for 11 years and needs some TLC, the firebox lets in too much oxygen. Maybe I'll get creative with the paint job!


Foamheart said:


> So who's got the security watch? OR get you a remote thermometer! LOL... too kewl you could paint the sending and recieving units camo....LOL Wow, you should paint that smoker camo and put a globe and anchor on the sides......
> 
> If it don't work paint, and if it does work don't </insert your own adverb here> with it.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 12, 2016)

Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finale!  Really cool that you are cooking for your guys and getting them hooked on smoking too!   love carnitas and I'm curious to know what you put in your rub!  Thanks for your service!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

So when do we eat?  

Torture! 

"I'll tell you were the stolen nuclear warheads are hidden..... please.... just let me have a sandwich!"


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016





The last pork butt came off at 0400 this morning. Every butt pulled beautifully!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry, I'm having technical difficulties. MTF!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

Good looking butts!!

Check, I know its not the olden days when men were steel and the ships were wood, but...........

You might check the motorpool, or if you have a armored div. associated with your group, etc..... They might help you with your offset. I know we always had patrol projects but nothing like that. Wouldn't fit thru the hatch. LOL


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm going to edit a bit. A little busy here, power has been down in my neighborhood all week and looks like it'll be this weekend too. First I set my MES up to heat the Mexican pinto beans we cooked night before and blast them with some smoke. We set up my horizontal offset to warm the PP with indirect. A tray warmed over offset would then go into MES to stay warm. We got s charcoal grill going for browning tortillas and set out fresh made guacamole and pick de gallo. My guys would heat tortillas, put carnitas on tortilla, followed by beans and rice, then guacamole and pico! Pleasing to the eye and taste buds!












1 Warming Meat.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















2 The process.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















3 TBS View.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















4 Smoking beans.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















6 Keeping food warm.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















8 Prep Meat.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















7 Line.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















4 Process 3.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















7 Money shot 2.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


















10 Money Shot.JPG



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow!  Everything looks great!  Awesome cook!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

That is one good looking plate of food! No wonder you Marines don't need cooks, you've got powder packin Chefs!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finale!  Really cool that you are cooking for your guys and getting them hooked on smoking too!   love carnitas and I'm curious to know what you put in your rub!  Thanks for your service!


thank you Sir! It's a lot of fun. Give me come time and I'll get you the rub!



Foamheart said:


> That is one good looking plate of food! No wonder you Marines don't need cooks, you've got powder packin Chefs!



Haha!Thanks Foam!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

Here





worktogthr said:


> Man, that looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finale!  Really cool that you are cooking for your guys and getting them hooked on smoking too!   love carnitas and I'm curious to know what you put in your rub!  Thanks for your service!


Here you go brother. I used this recipe, but skipped the mop. Next time I do this for a smaller group I'll try it though!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 25, 2016)

Update: 
Last one went so well we did it again!












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------

